# underground sprinklers for one acre lot?



## murray59 (Jul 11, 2007)

I would love to install u.g. sprinklers on my one acre lot. I have a great well and my pump is 1/2hp 10gpm. I suppose I'm looking at a LOT of separate zones with a residential kit? Should I be considering a commercial system with more oomph?, bigger zones? Maybe a bigger pump in the well? a booster pump? Any ideas?


----------



## swade (May 8, 2008)

Find a irrigation supply warehouse near you, take a plot plan of your lot and a list of questions. Any hand sketch with dimensions will do.

Try http://www.johndeerelandscapes.com/storelocator/BullseyePro/search.asp

Ive been out of the business for a few years but that is where I would start. 

Questions that they may ask to help you figure it out are:

What is the wells capacity, check your well logs, should be on file with your Dept. of Natural Resources. They will need to know not only how many GPM the well will produce but how long it can run before it runs dry. 
(you are correct a 1/2 hp pump @ 10 gpm will mean a lot of zones) larger clock, more zone valves, longer cycle time, more $$$

*as an experiment with 10gpm 1/2 hp pump covering turf only, get some marker flags. Place a flag at each corner of your property and step off 25 to 30 feet placing a flag at each point, fill in creating a 25-30' grid of flags. Now count how many flags and multiply by 2. That will give you the total gpm. Divide that by 10 and that is approximately how many zones you would have. Anything over 24 zones can be difficult to schedule and may justify upgrading the pump to produce more flow (if available). Again this is just an example there are many considerations that a supplier can help with.

What power do you have to the pump? may affect your options.

Do you want to irrigate turf only or beds also, draw a sketch on your plot plan to help them with layout.

Have an idea of materials you would like to use. I installed and serviced systems for a few years both large commercial and simple cookie cutter homes the most reliable imo are Rainbird 5000 series rotors, Hunter PGP rotors ( both for turf in the 25-35ft range) and Rainbird 1800 series or the Hunter Pro sprays ( both for turf/bed in the 10-18ft range). Point blank stay away from the home center equipment. Ive replaced too many for faulty seals/springs to even justify the cost difference.

Anyway, try out a vendor, most that I have worked with will help you lay one out and size the appropriate equipment (heads, pipe, valves, controller) for you.

Sorry this is so long, but like most things it can be involved. Hope this helps


----------



## murray59 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Swade, that's some great info to have. At least I know where to start. My well tested at 40gpm when we put it in so there's lots of water.


----------

